# HDS 5 Help



## ENCORE

Buddy just bought the Lowrance HDS 5 and he states he read the manual....... Anyway, is there a quick way to save a waypoint on it? He says that you have to do a bunch of scrolling around to save one.
I'm completely unfimalliar with the unit and haven't seen it yet. He says that there's not one damn thing simple about it. So far, he's had one hell of a time navigating around on it. He says: "I read the manual".
Saving a waypoint quickly is extremely important and having to search around isn't good. On my 104C all I do is hit waypoint twice and it stores it.
*Is there a quick way to save a waypoint on the HDS 5* ?


----------



## roger23

Look on page 42

*To create a Waypoint at the Vessel's position on Chart page:​*1. Press the​​*MENU *key. From the Chart menu select *New Waypoint*.​
2. When the New Waypoint at Vessel menu appears, select *Save*.


----------



## roger23

*Create/Delete Waypoint from Chart page*
*To create a Waypoint at the Cursor's*
_*position on Chart page:*_
1. Place the cursor on the Chart
page where you want to set the​

waypoint and press 
*Enter*
​twice. The New Waypoint
menu will appear.
2. Select ​
​
*Save *from the New
Waypoint menu.​*To create a Waypoint at the Vessel's position on Chart page:*
1. Press the ​
​
*MENU *key. From the Chart menu select *New Waypoint*.
2. ​​
When the New Waypoint at Vessel menu appears, select *Save*.
*New Waypoint at Cursor menu*
​


----------



## ENCORE

roger23 said:


> *Create/Delete Waypoint from Chart page*
> 
> *To create a Waypoint at the Cursor's*
> _*position on Chart page:*_
> 1. Place the cursor on the Chart
> page where you want to set the​
> 
> waypoint and press
> ​*Enter*
> 
> twice. The New Waypoint
> ​menu will appear.
> 2. Select ​
> 
> ​*Save *from the New​
> Waypoint menu.
> ​*To create a Waypoint at the Vessel's position on Chart page:*
> 1. Press the ​
> 
> ​*MENU *key. From the Chart menu select *New Waypoint*.​
> 2. ​​
> 
> ​When the New Waypoint at Vessel menu appears, select *Save*.
> *New Waypoint at Cursor menu*​


So....... If I'm reading these right ........ you have MULTIPAL functions to go through before you can set your current position as a waypoint???
I have to apologize, as I haven't seen or had the chance to operate his unit yet. But... if it takes 3 or 4 different buttons/menu functions to *"QUICK SAVE"* a waypoint, I hope like hell that my 104C stays running. !!!!
I may not understand this at all but, if I am running along in a light chop and run over a reef that I didn't know was there, on my unit I can just hit waypoint button twice and that position is saved. If you have to use multipal functions on these new models, I guess you'd have to stop the boat to run through the menus ???????

Sorry guys, but I'm trying to get a handle on this. The buddy isn't very computer savy. Hope he doesn't strangle the other buddy that talked him into buying this unit....:lol:


----------



## roger23

go here you can read or down the Manual..

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Products...m/HDS-5-FishfinderGPS-Chartplotter/Downloads/

I hated mine when I first got it,it takes a while to get use to it ,,,it takes a couple seconds to mark a way point ,longer if you want to insert a name,,

the easy way to learn it ,is get a extra power cable or make one,,take it in the house and play with it ,,to busy fishing to try to learn it,,just don't drink while you are trying to learn it,,Booze seemed to make me forget things,,,I agree it is a pain they don't make any simple ones any more,,that are affordable


----------



## Sixgun

I hit "waypoint" twice on my HDS-5 and it saves the waypoint. 

I'd power it up in the driveway and try it. You shouldn't have to go through multiple screens to save one.

Ray


----------



## roger23

I had to get use to on some screens ..hitting somethings twice,I think after he does it a couple times it will become second nature,some people get confused going from split screen to full screen,,,I think the bottom line is taking time to get use to it,,,they will do so much,,I have been downloading each trip to my home computer,,it is interesting to see the fish movement from March to now


----------



## ENCORE

Sixgun said:


> I hit "waypoint" twice on my HDS-5 and it saves the waypoint.
> 
> I'd power it up in the driveway and try it. You shouldn't have to go through multiple screens to save one.
> 
> Ray


THAT'S exactly what I was hoping for. I haven't talked to the buddy with it, but he'll be glad about that.
Thanks !


----------



## sfw1960

Kinda crappy Navico STILL doesn't have the emulators ready for this series of units....
:rant:
My LMS332c is about 4 years old & you gotta poke WPT twice for a quick save - so nothing new there.....
I think your buddy pretended to read the manual George.
:lol::fish2:
Dan & I were talking about some "well to do" folks having more money that bra....... well , you get the idea.
:evilsmile
I can always go back & rename them later - cripes I have a BUNCH on my 'Bird 797c SI that are still numbers - I never bothered to rename 'em - they still work for a place to get to....
:lol:


----------



## roger23

sfw1960 said:


> Kinda crappy Navico STILL doesn't have the emulators ready for this series of units....
> :rant:
> My LMS332c is about 4 years old & you gotta poke WPT twice for a quick save - so nothing new there.....
> I think your buddy pretended to read the manual George.
> :lol::fish2:
> Dan & I were talking about some "well to do" folks having more money that bra....... well , you get the idea.
> :evilsmile
> I can always go back & rename them later - cripes I have a BUNCH on my 'Bird 797c SI that are still numbers - I never bothered to rename 'em - they still work for a place to get to....
> :lol:


 
fortunately for me I have more money than brains,,that is the only I have money ,,made a lot of good investments ,,,when everyone else was scared,,:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile


----------



## ENCORE

Talked to him last night and he's spent hours in the driveway getting to know the unit. Hitting waypoint twice saves your current position. Thank God!

Now........ he has to update the whole software package in it. He went over to the neighbor's, who has hi-speed and downloaded it. Took 30 minutes on hi-speed !!!!!
Come to find out, they saved it to an SD card, when it should have been an MMC card. :lol: He was off today to purchase a large MMC card for the download. Thank goodness the neighbor still has the download on the computer.....


----------



## sfw1960

I've had good success with SanDisk SD Cards in the past.........


----------



## ENCORE

Had more trouble with this HDS 5 unit. First, the guy that has it, can't get his SD card reader to work. So.... I took my external reader/writer over this morning. It worked perfect and we formatted the SD card. Once we got the SD card formatted, we loaded the update (310M) to the card. Then verified that it was loaded to the card.
Then we took the card to his HDS 5 unit, installed the card so the update would load and it wouldn't update the unit. We even tried to check the card from the unit and the unit doesn't recognize that there's a card in it.

So........ The critical update is on a new, formatted, SD card. The downloaded data was then loaded to the SD card. THE SD CARD HAS THE DATA (310M) ON IT. We then loaded the card to the HDS 5 unit and turned it on.

It won't recognize that there's a card in the slot. The software did not load, as the old version still shows.

What the heck are we doing wrong ????????????


----------



## roger23

if you followed the directions,I would think,I had a problem also I took it to BassPro,the guy at electronics loaded it for me ,,it took him about 2 minutes to get it to load,,,this is the directions he followed,where I was screwing up was step 5 I did not turn it off,He told me that any problems I have to bring it in and he would plug it in and check it out ,he spent about a half hour with me showing me a few things I was having problems figuring out

Installation Instructions 

Make sure the SD/MMC card reader is properly connected to your computer (and, if necessary, that the drivers are installed).
Insert a blank SD/MMC card that is 512MB or larger into the MMC/SD card reader.
Click on the "Install This Update From the Web" link below to go to the installation web page.
Wait for the Java web installer to download and run. Follow the Lowrance update installation instructions. If you are not sure about a step, just select the default choice. When the installer finishes you will prompted to click Finish to exit.
Turn your Lowrance HDS unit off.
Place the MMC/SD card containing the updated operating software in the unit's MMC/SD card tray.
Turn your HDS unit on. The software update will automatically install.
After the install is complete, remove the SD card from the unit, and restart the unit.
To select Navionics® charting, from the Chart page, press MENU twice, ENTER, and change the "Charting" option to Navionics. This will enable Navionics Turboview®. For more information


----------



## sfw1960

I might be the card "brand" isn't on the approved list for updates??
If you are using a Sandisk - try another brand or ask Linda:

Linda Colt
Customer Walk in Service Department
12000 East Skelly Drive
Tulsa Oklahoma 74128
1-800-324-1356 ext 8747
Direct Line 918-438-8747
[email protected]

She's GOOD!

RAS


----------



## ENCORE

roger23 said:


> if you followed the directions,I would think,I had a problem also I took it to BassPro,the guy at electronics loaded it for me ,,it took him about 2 minutes to get it to load,,,this is the directions he followed,where I was screwing up was step 5 I did not turn it off,He told me that any problems I have to bring it in and he would plug it in and check it out ,he spent about a half hour with me showing me a few things I was having problems figuring out
> 
> 
> Installation Instructions
> Make sure the SD/MMC card reader is properly connected to your computer (and, if necessary, that the drivers are installed).
> Insert a blank SD/MMC card that is 512MB or larger into the MMC/SD card reader.
> Click on the "Install This Update From the Web" link below to go to the installation web page.
> Wait for the Java web installer to download and run. Follow the Lowrance update installation instructions. If you are not sure about a step, just select the default choice. When the installer finishes you will prompted to click Finish to exit.
> Turn your Lowrance HDS unit off.
> Place the MMC/SD card containing the updated operating software in the unit's MMC/SD card tray.
> Turn your HDS unit on. The software update will automatically install.
> After the install is complete, remove the SD card from the unit, and restart the unit.
> To select Navionics® charting, from the Chart page, press MENU twice, ENTER, and change the "Charting" option to Navionics. This will enable Navionics Turboview®. For more information


*All the above steps have been taken*. The HDS unit isn't recognizing that there's a card in it. Its not updating the software or reading that there's a card in the slot.
We've tried the Lake Master Pro card and it won't recogonize that its in the unit either.
For some reason, what ever SD card is installed, and we've tried three (3) different cards formatted and with the update solidly on them *and it will not update*. 
We've done the "hard reset" on the unit and tried after doing that. It doesn't help either.
Buddy ordered it from Cabelas and when I left this morning, he was talking about shipping it back.
I'm totally stumped. I suggested that he call Lowrance......


----------



## sfw1960

Make the call (or email) to Linda in my post above - sounds like this one's FUBAR'd George.
She'll get him a new one PRONTO.
[email protected]
Robert


----------



## L Carr

Bare with me guys....here are a couple of 'not-so-quick' secrets as to how to update:
1) Make sure the unit is off
2) Make sure the correct data is on the SD card after donwloading from the Lowrance web site (and a SanDisk is fine). 
There should be three file icons on the SD card that your are going to update with: 
a) one icon says 'Maps' and looks like a regular manila folder. It is 157 mb
b) another one is a file icon and says: all-2.1.30.58 (plus a bunch of other nubmers) 
and is a UPD file (update file I believe) and is 176,620 KB
c) the last file has a file icon and is the update config file. It will be just 1 KB is 
called a conf file
3) Make sure all of these files are viewable on the chip.

With the plotter off, turn on the unit with the update sd card in the slot. On an 8 or 10, use the outside (far right) slot. You should now see some yellow lettering telling you it is loading. You will also see a light green screen. 

The next thing you have to do is wait. Wait like you are waitin for a shy bluegill lookin at an ice fly. It will take a few minutes. The screen will show various messages that is is loading, and a the end you will see the screen saying it is syncing. 

NOW.......................................
I have updated about 200 units, and this is the one critical part that seems to cause the most probelms for me (not everyone else, just me it seems!)

When you get the screen that say 'Press Power to Reboot' just press the power button quickly one time. Don't go mashin it down or turning off the whiole unit. You just want to re-boot. This will allow the download to load.

After this is all done, you should have an updated unit. Next, I usually turn it all the way off, then turn it back on and check to make sure the the software menu shows that 2.1 is installed.

Good Luck. If you have anymore questions, holler. I get on here two-three times a week. You can PM me if you want, but I'll probably answer the mail on the web site as well as your PM so everyone can benefit.

Tight Lines and Sharp Hooks!

Larry Carr
Navionics Inc.
Westerville OH


----------



## ENCORE

L Carr,
Thanks for the post. * I printed it out so it can be followed*. One thing I found out last night was, that when they did the original download, it only loaded one file. My assumption is that, that was the problem. Probably needed that config file.
From what I was told last night, all three files are now on the SD. Buddies up to Drummond and they won't be able to try it until the beginning of next week.
I'll report back on how it goes..............


----------



## waterfoul

I've sold several of the new HD units and to date... EVERY ONE of them has needed a software upgade right out of the box.


----------

